# Whats up with the upper mid west weather



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Areas like Minn. Wisc. They had a terrible spring, summer and now fall weather. The Farmer's almanac says these areas are supposed to get a lot of snow this year and every major storm system has seem to go that way this year.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

We have been fighting the weather since last fall. We got so much rain here (SE MN) that we worked in mud all fall and kept going until the first snow of the year, which ended up being close to a foot. We have been paying financial catch-up ever since. Spring started good, and our retail was strong, until all the rain started in June. Now we have gotten over 4" of rain in the past day and a half and things are flooding. You just cant win against mother nature. I havent heard much about what is excpected for snow here, but one guy I talked to heard we are supposed to get a lot. Time will tell.


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

If this past year is any prediction to this winter, it is going to be a bad one! Every report I read says 'above average snowfall'. It does seem like all the major storm systems keep coming through there. Not so good for the farmers in this area.


----------

